# Cyclocross 2011 thread



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------



## VamP (1 Sep 2011)

The Cyclocross season is almost upon us, anyone out there getting ready to do battle?


I have just sent off my London League affiliation application form, and am planning to begin my season with round 3 in Brighton.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !



I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> I shall make do with following the rather lovely Gabby Days antics upon a Cyclo Cross bike!




 I had to google her.

Lovely and accomplished!


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Have been BOMBING Down a very muddy and slippery canal towpath all week & I kept thinking that I'd quite like to try a CX Race.....So what this space...and good luck !




Do it! You know it makes sense.


Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Do it! You know it makes sense.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's just about the most fun you can have on two wheels.




I make you right mate

This week was sheer class, it's quite thrilling tbh , the risk of going for a swim makes you keep on the ball but at the same time I just kept wanting to go faster and faster


----------



## VamP (2 Sep 2011)

Let me know when you end up going too fast


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

VamP said:


> Let me know when you end up going too fast




Too fast ? What's that ? If I end up off the path I'll have been going so fast I'll skim over the water


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Sep 2011)

Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.


----------



## gb155 (2 Sep 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Wouldnt fancy a swim in any of Manchester's canals, I run along the canal towpaths all the time, going for a swim would be a grim affair.



Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2011)

cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2011)

montage said:


> cyclocross bike purchased and tested out today....I like




What did you get ?( pics?)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Rob, was you on the peak forest canal Wednesday ?( running )



Not this wednesday no, this wednesday just gone I ran along the canal from the gay village, through deansgate and up to salford quays and back.

I'm not familiar with the canal names either btw. There are 3 that I typically run along, the one through to trafford, and 2 out the other way which I get onto around ancoats area, not sure what they are called or where they are headed, the one I use for long runs heads out throguh sport city and out round the north side of audenshaw reservoir, probly give this one a miss tomorrow though as last weeks 10 miler felt like 15 miles due to the slippyness and general muddyness.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

God, I've hardly ridden* this season and the first 'cross race is only a month away, I've just moved and have no bike storage (yet) so the 'cross bike is in a friend's shed across town.

I'll be riding a few though, Central league and maybe one or two in London.

*Well I've ridden to work and that. You know what I mean.


----------



## palinurus (3 Sep 2011)

Hmmm. Milton Keynes, 1st October. I like the course over there, It's normally later in the season and a bit on the slippy side (slippy but not that gloopy late November mud). It will be quite different if it's a bit firmer.


----------

